# Panasonic G3 in JPG output only mode



## ukbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi,  Wife has just purchased a G3, at the moment will be in JPG only mode as she does not want to have to use lightroom, already has too much housework  

Anybody got a G3 and reccomend any profiles etc to apply.  Does the jpg need adjusting with a lens profile or is this already done in the camera?, anything I should do to make the pictures look better.  They are pretty good already, but you never know.

Basically any tips ??


----------



## fullkoll (Jul 30, 2012)

I have a G3 and started using RAW, but found the jpgs so good, so today I mostly use jpg. Sometimes I reduce the saturation of red and orange, but no that often. No profiles in jpg.


----------

